# Tadpoles and Eggs



## Taari (Nov 6, 2012)

About the same time I got my Borja Ridge tads from Mike at Aqua Tropics, my Azureus laid two fertile eggs. This is their first clutch and they are developing nicely.

I believe the vent tadpoles are less than a week away from popping their front legs.


















Azureus eggs

2/28 (day I found them)









3/5 (first noticed development)









3/7









3/8


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

You are correct. Usually when they start developing color, its a sign that they will be morphing out soon. Usually within a week or 2.

Thx for sharing the pics.


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

How old are you vents tads, someone told me they take about 3 to 4 months to morph out usually.


----------



## Taari (Nov 6, 2012)

The oldest ones have a hatch date of 1/7, so they are about 2 months old now. I can see their little forelegs developing inside the pouch on their bodies.

The tadpoles are being reclusive today and hiding under their IAL, but here's a pic for today of the eggs.


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

Very nice, how old are you vent tadpoles in those pictures?


----------



## Taari (Nov 6, 2012)

The vent tad pictures are from a couple days ago, so about 2 months old in the pics.


----------



## Taari (Nov 6, 2012)

This is one of the two tads dated with a hatch date of 1/7










And the eggs...

3/10









3/11


----------



## Taari (Nov 6, 2012)

The pic dated the 11th is actually from this morning...I thought today was the 11th, lol


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

So, where about washington are you from?? Dont mean to intrude. lol I deal with Mike quite often. Just glad more people from our neck of the woods are starting to dive into the hobby


----------



## Taari (Nov 6, 2012)

Spokane. My friend Erin got me into frogs, she drove down to Mike's and picked up the vent tads for me.


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

Sweet. Mike mentions Erin all the time when I am in there lol. Good to see your azureus are doing well for you too! Those were our first frogs. Cant wait to see your vents too!


----------



## Taari (Nov 6, 2012)

Aparantly I moved the pics from the last post after I posted them and I can't edit my post now, so here they are again.

Vent tad









Azureus eggs from 3/12


----------



## Taari (Nov 6, 2012)

EEE! I just checked and one of the vent tads has one front leg free!


----------



## Taari (Nov 6, 2012)

The first ventrimaculata tad got it's right front leg out of the pouch and it looks like the left one isn't far behind.










And the Azureus eggs for 3/13. You can see 3 of the 5 eggs they laid for me the other day.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks for sharing the developing egg pics! Subscribed. 

-Chris


----------



## Taari (Nov 6, 2012)

I noticed the little "wings" made of veins have come off the tadpoles in the eggs since yesterday. Is that normal?


----------



## snared99 (Feb 28, 2008)

congrats very cool!


----------



## Taari (Nov 6, 2012)

The azureus tads hatched today but I didn't get a picture of them.

I also caught my first vent tad completely out of water today clinging to the side of it's cup, but it dove back into the water when I went to grab my camera. Same thing happened this evening when I checked on them again. It's tail is almost gone.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

Taari said:


> I noticed the little "wings" made of veins have come off the tadpoles in the eggs since yesterday. Is that normal?


yes. those are gills and will disappear as the tad is ready to hatch. 

james


----------



## Taari (Nov 6, 2012)

The first of my vent tads has pretty much lost it's tail and has come completely out of water many times, but is VERY reluctant to leave the cup. I just put the whole cup into the grow-out tank so that whenever it's ready, it can leave and just be in the grow-out tank. Is this normal behavior to be so reluctant to venture out into the big scary world?


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

I have had my Imitator froglets not leave the film canister completely. I just stick it in the grow out tank and eventually they leave their comfort zone.


----------



## Taari (Nov 6, 2012)

First baby is completely out of the water and hunting spring tails

















And second baby is starting to venture out of the water


----------



## Dragonfish (Mar 23, 2012)

How old were your Azureus when they laid their first clutch?


----------



## Taari (Nov 6, 2012)

I have no idea. The female was an adult and i don't know how old she was. I got her through my friend Erin from someone who had a trio of them with two females and she was getting bullied by the other female. The male I got as a jeuvenile, and he reached maturity about 3 months after I got him, so he's probably 10-12 months old.


----------



## Taari (Nov 6, 2012)

I spotted the first little one to have left it's cup. The second one could if it wanted to but is being timid.


----------



## Taari (Nov 6, 2012)

Well, all 4 of the babies are out of their cups and exploring the grow-out tank. There is one more that is still a tadpole and has not popped it's front legs yet, so eventually there will be 5 babies.


























































And one of the azureus tadpoles. These are the ones I was taking pics of as they developed inside the eggs. They hatched a week ago and are growing fast!


----------



## Taari (Nov 6, 2012)

First of my azureus tadpoles to pop it's front legs, 52 days after hatching.


----------

